# SNL writer says she'll give a blowjob to anyone who punches the Covington smiling kid.



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 22, 2019)

Classy Dims.

*SNL Writer Offers Blowj*bs in Exchange for Someone Punching a Covington Catholic Student in the Face*






 by Cassandra Fairbanks January 21, 2019 889 C



> *blowjob if they physically assault one of the kids from Covington Catholic High School.*
> Despite the media narrative being widely debunked — and the proof that the kids were well-behaved while adults hurled racial slurs and insults at them — “comedian” Sarah Beattie has opted to solicit violence in exchange for sex acts.



SNL Writer Offers Blowj*bs in Exchange for Someone Punching a Covington Catholic Student in the Face


----------



## theHawk (Jan 22, 2019)

The parents should press charges for inciting hatred and child endangerment.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 22, 2019)

theHawk said:


> The parents should press charges for inciting hatred and child endangerment.



They are


----------



## MindWars (Jan 22, 2019)

theHawk said:


> The parents should press charges for inciting hatred and child endangerment.



Not that this is solid proof yet, but I heard it else where today too.


----------



## martybegan (Jan 22, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Classy Dims.
> 
> *SNL Writer Offers Blowj*bs in Exchange for Someone Punching a Covington Catholic Student in the Face*
> 
> ...



What if the kid punches himself?


----------



## DOTR (Jan 22, 2019)

Par for the course among this bunch.


----------



## H B Lowrie (Jan 22, 2019)

theHawk said:


> The parents should press charges for inciting hatred and child endangerment.



Aren't some of them fine people?


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 22, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Classy Dims.
> 
> *SNL Writer Offers Blowj*bs in Exchange for Someone Punching a Covington Catholic Student in the Face*
> 
> ...




That kid should let about 20 of his friends punch him the face on video and send it to her as proof then let them collect on that bet.

What are friends for?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 22, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Classy Dims.
> 
> *SNL Writer Offers Blowj*bs in Exchange for Someone Punching a Covington Catholic Student in the Face*
> 
> ...


no need for physical violence for sex.  

a blowjob for those who respect their elders the best!

or counseling sessions.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Classy Dims.
> 
> *SNL Writer Offers Blowj*bs in Exchange for Someone Punching a Covington Catholic Student in the Face*
> 
> ...


Are you talking about this Cassandra Fairbanks, SNL writer and from hotties for trump?

What was that you were saying about “Dims”?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 22, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Classy Dims.
> 
> *SNL Writer Offers Blowj*bs in Exchange for Someone Punching a Covington Catholic Student in the Face*
> 
> ...



What are the Covington Catholic Students? I have been out of loops with serious TOTAL BASTARD flu and so have not been on, so what is the controversy or whatever?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Classy Dims.
> ...


It’s just another nothing story that the media is blowing way out of proportion. A kid in a MAGA hat was staring down a old Native American playing a drum during a bunch of protests during the women’s march. Initial reaction was blaming the kids as instigators but then more footage came out and showed they weren’t doing what many originally claimed they were doing. Don’t know why this is national news


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



MSM = human slugs.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 22, 2019)

free full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work for women who merely need, sugar and spice and everything nice therapy.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Social media is the spark to all this BS. I don’t know why the media takes the tweeters and bloggers so seriously. The majority of real people are busy working and living life.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 22, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Classy Dims.
> ...



It's been a big story here Lucy. The media jumped the gun and got the whole story wrong.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 22, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



The MSM are the Enemy, as I comment they are human slugs, the MSM should be punished and made to feel INTENSE PAIN, night round ups and thrown into dungeons, MSM and journalists are human shit they deserve TOTAL contempt and they should be treated as the filthy Traitors they are.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 22, 2019)

women sometimes merely need someone to lean on;

its ok, masculine men do/or should.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Classy Dims.
> ...



Oh you missed a gem Oosie.  On Friday there were several groups demonstrating in DC and at one point a Native American elder singing a traditional chant was mocked by a high school kid, part of a group that was, strangely enough, entirely decked out in Rump regalia.  It looked like this:

​


Lucy Hamilton said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Actually it's on _video_.  See above.  And the video was shot by somebody in the crowd, not "the media".

And I wouldn't call it a "big story".  It was active over the weekend and then fizzled.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jan 22, 2019)

I don't understand why a Make America Great Again Hat is nothing but a positive message, and supporting the sitting President of the U.S. isn't a good thing.  Just shows how misguided liberal/progressives are.  Guess they allow the Media to give them what to think.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 22, 2019)

It's now "offensive" and "threatening" to smile at someone.  The Main Stream Media at it's finest!  I can't believe some ass hats were making death threats to that high school kid because he "smirked" at someone.  Are you kidding me?  You folks on the left are so freaking unhinged these days it's not even funny anymore!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> It's now "offensive" and "threatening" to smirk at someone.  The Main Stream Media at it's finest!  I can't believe some ass hats were making death threats to that high school kid because he "smirked" at someone.  Are you kidding me?  You folks on the left are so freaking unhinged these days it's not even funny anymore!



It's not the "mainstream media at it is finest [sic]" --- it's a cultural norm that you don't stand six inches away from somebody who's obviously performing a ritual, and taunt them.  That's how culture draws its lines of propriety.  

And you know that, because we ALL know that.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> It's now "offensive" and "threatening" to smile at someone.  The Main Stream Media at it's finest!  I can't believe some ass hats were making death threats to that high school kid because he "smirked" at someone.  Are you kidding me?  You folks on the left are so freaking unhinged these days it's not even funny anymore!


Are you trying to say that kid was simply smiling at the guy? Seriously? You gotta get your eyes checked. Death threats for that are apprehensible, but also don’t pretend like he was innocently standing there smiling at the guy


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > It's now "offensive" and "threatening" to smirk at someone.  The Main Stream Media at it's finest!  I can't believe some ass hats were making death threats to that high school kid because he "smirked" at someone.  Are you kidding me?  You folks on the left are so freaking unhinged these days it's not even funny anymore!
> ...



When did smiling at someone morph into "taunting"?  You're an idiot, Pogo!  The teenager did nothing wrong.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > It's now "offensive" and "threatening" to smile at someone.  The Main Stream Media at it's finest!  I can't believe some ass hats were making death threats to that high school kid because he "smirked" at someone.  Are you kidding me?  You folks on the left are so freaking unhinged these days it's not even funny anymore!
> ...



You tell me...what was he doing other than standing there smiling?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> I don't understand why a Make America Great Again Hat is nothing but a positive message, and supporting the sitting President of the U.S. isn't a good thing.  Just shows how misguided liberal/progressives are.  Guess they allow the Media to give them what to think.


Why do you pretend that everything anti trump is spoon fed by the media? I get that you support and agree with him. But can you really not see why his political opponents don’t like or support him? Do you not see how offensive and controversial he acts?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 22, 2019)

What's pathetic about this entire incident is the person who acted most like an adult in that entire confrontation wasn't an adult at all!  The black group was tossing racial slurs at those kids.  The Indian walked up into the crowd of kids...got in someone's face and started beating a drum.  All that teenager did was smile at how idiotic it all was.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Blaming the kids because: a) they were white; b) they were wearing MAGA hats; and c) they had been in town to participate in an anti-abortion rally.  Three strikes and you're out, right?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Social media is the spark to all this BS. I don’t know why the media takes the tweeters and bloggers so seriously. The majority of real people are busy working and living life.


Social media is a blight on society.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


He was standing inches away staring the dude down. Are you blind? Tell you what, go to a bar tonight and do that exact same thing to any guy in the room. See if you walk out without a black eye.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 22, 2019)

Well I want the blowjob first then I'll punch him.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You should have told him no gay bars...They like smiling strangers that stare..


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Social media is the spark to all this BS. I don’t know why the media takes the tweeters and bloggers so seriously. The majority of real people are busy working and living life.
> ...


Well it is populated by humans..


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 22, 2019)

Counter offer: I'll fuck any woman who slaps Sarah Beattie in her insufferable face.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


No, the kid got blamed because of an image of him staring down an old timer as he played drums. The media ran with the impression of an image before seeking the whole picture. It was a lazy and wreckless mistake


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Well I want the blowjob first then I'll punch him.


You’ve seen this girl right? HottiesForTrump


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Well I want the blowjob first then I'll punch him.
> ...


I have now..


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Would that be the adult activist who deliberately waded into a crowd of teenagers on a school trip...picked out one of those kids who was wearing a Make America Great Again hat...and got right up in his face?  Would THAT be the "old timer" you're referring to?


----------



## DOTR (Jan 22, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Classy Dims.
> ...



Glad to see you back.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 22, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



You just informed me that it was unacceptable to go up to someone and get in their face!  That kid didn't move an inch...it was the Indian activist that got into someone's face.  So did you want to apologize now or continue to make as big an ass of yourself as the main stream media outlets that went with that story?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Yes, although I wouldn’t describe his actions as  deliberately as you just did.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Who moved to confront the other?  Was it the teen?  Or was it the adult activist?  You're the one who just said that getting in someone's face was the real provocation.  So who was it that caused that?


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 22, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Classy Dims.
> 
> *SNL Writer Offers Blowj*bs in Exchange for Someone Punching a Covington Catholic Student in the Face*
> 
> ...




What a classy broad.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 22, 2019)

You've got an adult who deliberately sought out confrontation by wading into the middle of a group of people,  picking out one person because of the hat he was wearing and then getting right up in his face.  Then when he couldn't get the youngster to respond he had the audacity to claim that HE felt threatened because the teenager smirked at him!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 22, 2019)

DOTR said:


> Par for the course among this bunch.
> 
> View attachment 241475



And millions of men said, "If I vote for Trump will you promise not to blow me?"


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 22, 2019)

What's disgusting is that any reputable main stream media outlet would go with a story like this without first checking it out.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



"Let's Play Stupid" installment number 5175754545723878923214896.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So smiling by conservatives is now considered "taunting"?  Is that what you're going with, Pogo?  Congrats...you've become as much of a joke as R-Derp and Danielpalos!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> You've got an adult who deliberately sought out confrontation by wading into the middle of a group of people,  picking out one person because of the hat he was wearing and then getting right up in his face.  Then when he couldn't get the youngster to respond he had the audacity to claim that HE felt threatened because the teenager smirked at him!



Ummm............. no Sprinkles.  Obviously he didn't "pick a kid out for his hat" when every one of those drones was wearing the same hat.  (fucking DUH).


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



"Conservatives"?

What, you _know _this Smirk-Boi kid?  You know all about his teenager "politics" where the rest of us don't?
Say, I understand there's a blowjob in it for you if you go punch him out.  That's according to the OP anyway, so consider the source before you do.

Shouldn't be hard to find -- he's the one smirking in the No Smirking section.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Try being honest for a change. I didn’t inform you that it was unacceptable to get in somebody’s face. I was correcting your implication that the kid was just standing there smiling.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > You've got an adult who deliberately sought out confrontation by wading into the middle of a group of people,  picking out one person because of the hat he was wearing and then getting right up in his face.  Then when he couldn't get the youngster to respond he had the audacity to claim that HE felt threatened because the teenager smirked at him!
> ...



You're determined to be REALLY stupid about this...aren't you, Pogo!  No all of the high school kids were NOT wearing MAGA hats.  Very few of them were actually.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> What's disgusting is that any reputable main stream media outlet would go with a story like this without first checking it out.



It's on VIDEO.  The video IS the story.

Wait, wait, don't tell me ----- these are all "crisis actors", right?  Alex John Brinkley Jones will have the whole "story" any day now.  

Deep state!  Soros!  Hillary!  O'bama!  FDR!  Sol Belinsky!  Commies!


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 22, 2019)

WHY IN THE ACTUAL FUCK HASN'T TRUMP CAME OUT AND CONDEMNED WHITE KIDS BEING DISRESPECTFUL WITH THEIR SMIRKING!!!!!!!

you liberals are truly brain damaged , fucking Obama praises clock boy for scaring the fuck out of an entire town with is early attempts at bomb making and the left cheers, but a white boy smirks at an asshole as teenagers often will and off with Trump's fucking head!!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



*He was standing inches away staring the dude down. Are you blind? *

Because the Indian dude walked right up to him and got in his face. Are you blind?


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




So the white guy should have cowered and left when the red guy got in his face. 

Cowering when confronted might be what YOU do, but not me friend. (Though in truth no one confronts me, I'm not a dorky , scrawny high school kid)


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...





Slade3200 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


 Seriously, sometimes I cannot understand how dimwits like you make it through life. I also don’t understand why I waste my time explaining elementary things to people like you but I’ll give it a shot. We can all see in the video what happens. There were two groups the Israelites and the kids that were bantering back-and-forth. The Native Americans got in the middle to try and defuse it. The native American may have walked up to the boy but he sang and beat a drum in an effort to defuse The situation. The boy clearly stood there and stared down the old man staying right in his face. We can all see who did what in the confrontation. The old man was not staring down the kid. The old man was not glaring in the kids face. Let’s be honest about the situation. I’m not saying the kid should get thrown in jail or expelled but I am saying that your characterization of the event is not even close to accurate. Grow up


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > What's disgusting is that any reputable main stream media outlet would go with a story like this without first checking it out.
> ...



It is on video you buffoon!   On that video it's plain that the person who confronted someone was the Indian activist who went into the crowd of teenagers to get into the face of a kid who did nothing other than wear a MAGA hat and smile.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> WHY IN THE ACTUAL FUCK HASN'T TRUMP CAME OUT AND CONDEMNED WHITE KIDS BEING DISRESPECTFUL WITH THEIR SMIRKING!!!!!!!!



Clearly he thinks they're "very fine people" who would "like to punch him in the face" until Pocahontas is "bleeding from his wherever".

Yeah it's amusing that Rump was all over the NFL, the corporation he tried to get into and FAILED --- over some of its players kneeling, fantasizing about some "disrespect" to a piece of cloth ------ yet nothing to say about Smirk-Boi taunting a human being.

Oh wait.  I forgot, they're not human beings.  Are they.  They're "disgraces" from "shitholes", "bad hombres", "rapists", people with "lots of problems".


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 22, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> You've got an adult who deliberately sought out confrontation by wading into the middle of a group of people, picking out one person because of the hat he was wearing and then getting right up in his face. Then when he couldn't get the youngster to respond he had the audacity to claim that HE felt threatened because the teenager smirked at him!


This is exactly how it all went down.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > WHY IN THE ACTUAL FUCK HASN'T TRUMP CAME OUT AND CONDEMNED WHITE KIDS BEING DISRESPECTFUL WITH THEIR SMIRKING!!!!!!!!
> ...




He's a teenage boy who fucking smirked when some deranged man banging on a drum jumped in his face.

If that had been a group of black boys and some MAGA white douche had jumped in their faces they would have assaulted him.

OMG A WHITE TEENAGER SMIRKED , he' a witch, burn him!!!

You people are absolutely deranged.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 22, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> So smiling by conservatives is now considered "taunting"? Is that what you're going with, Pogo? Congrats...you've become as much of a joke as R-Derp and Danielpalos!


The Three Stooges of leftist duplicity.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So smiling by conservatives is now considered "taunting"? Is that what you're going with, Pogo? Congrats...you've become as much of a joke as R-Derp and Danielpalos!
> ...



Once AGAIN there's nothing "leftist" or "rightist" or "conservative" or "liberal" about a simple social transgression.  This is the inevitable faux pas of those whose tiny little simplistic minds cannot conceive of a world beyond their own little echobubble doll house populated exclusively by "Democrats" and "Republicans".  As if all matter is one of that simplistic dichotomy.  

Then again you're the same asshat that tried to base your entire echobabble on the source, until I called you on it.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




Yes, let's talk social transgressions, shall we.

In the incident we are discussing, who entered into who's personal space, an obvious social faux pas?


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

theHawk said:


> The parents should press charges for inciting hatred and child endangerment.



It's a valid charge. Inciting violence.

Jo


----------



## theHawk (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > The parents should press charges for inciting hatred and child endangerment.
> ...


She’ll no doubt use her white privilege to weasel out of it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> WHY IN THE ACTUAL FUCK HASN'T TRUMP CAME OUT AND CONDEMNED WHITE KIDS BEING DISRESPECTFUL WITH THEIR SMIRKING!!!!!!!
> 
> you liberals are truly brain damaged , fucking Obama praises clock boy for scaring the fuck out of an entire town with is early attempts at bomb making and the left cheers, but a white boy smirks at an asshole as teenagers often will and off with Trump's fucking head!!!!


TDS is alive and well.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Cowering when confronted by bullies is recommended only for white people, particularly those wearing MAGA hats.  Only lefty bullies are acceptable.  
PS: bullies _hate _it when you smile or laugh at them.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



No idea.  There were lots of people in lots of groups with cross-taunting going on.  But the video in question simply shows Smirk-boi smirking in the Indian's face.  There's no need to complectify it beyond what it is.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > The parents should press charges for inciting hatred and child endangerment.
> ...



Oh you mean like "knock the crap out of 'im"?

​
I dunno, the best offer Rump put on the table was "defending you in court" which he reneged on anyway.  In fact some of his incitees turned around and sued Rump back.

OTOH this new deal offers a blowjob.

Now I'm not a professional negotiator but I know the better deal when I see it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


We definitely need a law against smirking, then.  But whose definition of smirking should we use?
OMG!! Smirking teens!! Where is this country going?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


I know that’s what you want to believe, but photo and video show otherwise. The Native American guy may have walked up there to get inbetween the kids and the Israelites, but at that point it’s pretty obvious who is staring who down


----------



## theHawk (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



If someone infringes on your rights, yes you should knock the fuck out of them.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Bullshit you lying shit stain on the underpants of society. We know for 100% fact that the non native american approached the red hat wearing teenager and got in HIS face. That i indisputable.

I'm done talking to a lying sack of shit. Have a nice day


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


I’m not surprised that Trump people glorify the whole tough guy act, but if that was my kid he’d be grounded for acting that way. If he keeps pulling that crap he is going to get knocked out one of these days. And I honestly would hate to see that happen to anybody


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Have I left you speechless or something? That’s the second blank response you’ve posted.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...



Once AGAIN nobody said anything about "laws".  Let's add that to the list of what the incident is NOT about, shall we?

whether smirking is "illegal"
"Conservatives"
"Liberals"
"Democrats"
"Republicans"
"Politics"
"Catholics"
"Hillbillies"
"Who approached who when"
"The media"

I'm sure I missed a few canards that have been brought up but that's the quick list off the top of my head


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...





gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...



It's going to civil war... Now that Ginsberg is dead.

Jo


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...


Hey drama queen, Who is calling to burn him?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Fucker, that's the edited version.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


How exactly was the old man bullying the kid?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Social media is the spark to all this BS. I don’t know why the media takes the tweeters and bloggers so seriously. The majority of real people are busy working and living life.
> ...



DING ! DING! DING !

I've been saying for a while now that social media will be our complete downfall.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 22, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Classy Dims.
> 
> *SNL Writer Offers Blowj*bs in Exchange for Someone Punching a Covington Catholic Student in the Face*
> 
> ...


Those liberal bitches are sure quick to offer blowjobs, huh?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> It's going to civil war... Now that Ginsberg is dead.


If she isn't dead the media isn't giving anyone a reason to believe she hasn't achieved room temperature.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 22, 2019)

in modern times, women should be more proactive and feel morally justified in "fornicating any Bad intentions right out of guys" and proclaim, it is for our own Good.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 22, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


. They got the story wrong twice in as many days.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jan 22, 2019)

JGalt said:


> If she isn't dead the media isn't giving anyone a reason to believe she hasn't achieved room temperature.



I doubt she is dead, but she is not able to function as a judge any longer, or maybe not even day to day functions.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 22, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> I don't understand why a Make America Great Again Hat is nothing but a positive message, and supporting the sitting President of the U.S. isn't a good thing.  Just shows how misguided liberal/progressives are.  Guess they allow the Media to give them what to think.


They are saying it is the new white sheet.  The Left is fucking up our Society and they don't give a shit.  Libel lawsuit need to occur to stop this bullshit.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > It's going to civil war... Now that Ginsberg is dead.
> ...



I'm pretty sure fox did what they did just for that reason. They know something is up.

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why a Make America Great Again Hat is nothing but a positive message, and supporting the sitting President of the U.S. isn't a good thing.  Just shows how misguided liberal/progressives are.  Guess they allow the Media to give them what to think.
> ...



It's alright they can say anything they want. People will just buy more red hats.

Jo


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > It's now "offensive" and "threatening" to smile at someone.  The Main Stream Media at it's finest!  I can't believe some ass hats were making death threats to that high school kid because he "smirked" at someone.  Are you kidding me?  You folks on the left are so freaking unhinged these days it's not even funny anymore!
> ...


He was trying to diffuse the situation and be respectful to the old injun.


----------



## 80zephyr (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > It's now "offensive" and "threatening" to smile at someone.  The Main Stream Media at it's finest!  I can't believe some ass hats were making death threats to that high school kid because he "smirked" at someone.  Are you kidding me?  You folks on the left are so freaking unhinged these days it's not even funny anymore!
> ...



If you know the story, you know that these kids were taunted relentlessly. That a smirk is the most powerful reaction to how they were being treated, they showed tremendous restraint. 

Mark


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > If she isn't dead the media isn't giving anyone a reason to believe she hasn't achieved room temperature.
> ...



Yeah I agree..... If she took any chemo or radiation she's probably vegetative at this point. That shit kills more people than the disease.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

AvgGuyIA said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Classy Dims.
> ...


Are you talking about this liberal bitch who the article is about?  Oops, you should probably know what your talking about before you jump to conclusions... Crow doesn’t taste very good


----------



## 80zephyr (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



According to the video, it was the indian that approached the kid. Did you want the kid to retreat?

Mark


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You should shut the fuck up until you know the facts.  The injun approached the boy.  These boys were just waiting for the busses to pick them up.  Black Hebrews and injuns were fighting each other.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Okay, what is it specifically about?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 22, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Well I want the blowjob first then I'll punch him.


Or shake his hand.  Insist on a rubber!


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Really is that what you got from watching that video? Him being respectful?? Go get your eyes checked


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 22, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Counter offer: I'll fuck any woman who slaps Sarah Beattie in her insufferable face.


You bastard!


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

80zephyr said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Who was taunting them?


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

80zephyr said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



It's getting to the point where they just want confrontation for any reason. No longer a need for them to justify it. You will be attacked unless you convert....sound familiar?

Jo


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

80zephyr said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Not at all, but the old man didn’t approach aggressively, he was singing a song of peace. The kid stood there staring down the old man. Is that how you’d teach your kid to act?


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Nation of Islam black activists...
Taunting and threatening.
Injun Joe the valor thief, took the wrong side.

Jo


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Yeah Ive said the old guy approached the kid a few times now, so what Facts am I getting wrong?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 22, 2019)

Promoting more violence, the lady is a complete piece of trash.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Nope I would teach him to stand his ground
That drum paddle is a weapon when it's that close.  It would fit nicely right up his ass.

Jo


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 22, 2019)

I hope every kid there becomes a millionaire after this.


----------



## EasyPeasy (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



When approached, stand your ground.  As opposed to what, run away? Pfffft.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


Oh man you are all kinds of confused. Go back and do some research and come back once you know what you are talking about


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> Promoting more violence, the lady is a complete piece of trash.



If you think a blowjob is "violence" ----- you're not doing it right.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


My reaction was toward the bitch offering blowjobs.  I don't care what hat she wears.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


Yeah I bet you would. Well every good society is going to have its share of douchebags, nothing we can do about that besides try and educate our youth and do better in the future.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...



Get that?   "Injun Joe".  Tom Sawyer character.
I guess this is the knuckledragger-bigots' male version of "Pocahontas".  Always have a stereotype slur-name in your quiver ready for any gender or ethnicity.  You never know when a Gook or a Bohunk or a Heeb will come up, gotta be ready.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

EasyPeasy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


What do you mean “when approached”? Do you think the old man was being aggressive? He saw a fight about to break out between a group of kids and a group of black Israelites and he got in the middle to play a peace song on his drum. What’s all this stand your ground crap? The kid was playing tough guy in front of his friends and stared the old guy down, it’s all there on video. Stop spinning it


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You could start by knowing the boy's side of the story.  He was being respectful.


----------



## Third Party (Jan 22, 2019)

Does this woman have kids? The BJ is questionable, but the punching is Charlottesville all over again without being able to blame Trump.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



There is no scenario where "respect" is shown by standing inches away smirking at somebody.

Not on this planet.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


I know who you were talking about. You called her a liberal bitch. You obviously had no clue who you were talking about. But keep reacting to headlines. Sounds likes that’s all you’re capable of absorbing.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> EasyPeasy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Bullshit.  Do some research,  the old fucker was interviewed and he accused the kids of harassing him and the other injuns.   The old fucker  lied.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


Tell you what... go out to a bar or concert tonight and when a guy gets close to you stare and smirk in his face that that kid did and see if he takes that as respect or if you get your lights punched out. My guess is it will be the later.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 22, 2019)

right wing women with Bad attitudes are welcome to free full body massage with happy ending to be happier and vote blue, instead.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> EasyPeasy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Considering the aggressive and racist language being spewed by the black group, why didn't our peace-keeping native approach them?  Oh, wait, bully a group of black thugs or a group of white kids?  Gotcha!


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > EasyPeasy said:
> ...





AvgGuyIA said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > EasyPeasy said:
> ...


I watched the video and saw what happened. If you have a quote from the old man you want to be critical of then post it and we can take a look.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2019)

His classmates will line up to punch him in the face


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > EasyPeasy said:
> ...


How do you take a small group singing peace songs as bullying? Please explain


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Standing inches away, pounding on a skin drum, chanting some incomprehensible noise...yeah, that's respectful.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > EasyPeasy said:
> ...


Post a link, I’ll take a look


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Does this woman have kids? The BJ is questionable, but the punching is Charlottesville all over again without being able to blame Trump.



At the risk of making the same joke twice in a row ---  if you think a BJ is "questionable" then your fellatrix isn't doing it right.

Tip: don't advise her of this until her teeth are out of the way


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



* and when a guy gets close to you stare and smirk in his face *

He shouldn't put his twat face so close to me.

*see if he takes that as respect or if you get your lights punched out.*

He gonna punch me out because "it was getting ugly and he felt threatened?" DERP!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


As you may well know, it is not the "peace songs" but the presentation.  Why did this oh-so-peaceful activist approach a group of white children being aggressively verbally accosted by blacks and literally get in this kids face?  If this oh-so-peaceful native was so intent on diffusing a potentially volatile situation, why not approach the more aggressive of the two groups?  Oh, wait, bully some white kids or approach verbally violent black thugs...pretty simple.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



Calling what is outside one's cultural sphere "incomprehensible" ... yeah that's respectful.

This game is easy.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Already do.

Jo


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I question her conservative credentials.   Offering BJs is a trait of liberal chicks I've observed since my high school days.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Simple.  He _didn't_ get in the kid's face; the vice versa happened.

"Why not approach the more aggressive of the two groups"?  Also simple.  You don't approach EITHER group; that makes it look like you're taking a side.  That's uh, the whole point of getting _in between_ them.

And it seems to have worked, does it not?  Nobody can ever know what would have happened in alternate scenaria but in the event the whole energy _changed_.  Tension was diffused and deflected.  Smirk-Boi doesn't seem to have appreciated that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Observed from a limited point of view, of course.  And of course, you are all into what these kids were experiencing.  
Someone gets in my face like that, I'll punch his lights out...but I'm an adult and understand my rights and limitations.  That close, with that much physical activity constitutes assault in many venues.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Again, how is it bullying? Perhaps they approached the less aggressive of the two groups to avoid violence. Makes sense doesn’t it?


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Yep... It fits him.... In fact it's an insult to the Twain chracter. Valor thievery is lower than pedophilia. Some people are both.

Jo


----------



## Pilot1 (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> If you think a blowjob is "violence" ----- you're not doing it right.



If you ask people to punch someone in return for a BJ then you are recommending senseless violence. But, I know that's ok with you leftists.  Don't pick the wrong guy to punch.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


On your video of the woman walking past Trump, she would not give you the time of day. You would be hired to wipe her azz when she took a chitt. About the kid and his alleged smirk. I hope they sue the crap our of everyone who threatened him. He will purchase weapons now for survival.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



An asshole wailing a drum paddle six inches from your face?  Let me do it to you 

Jo


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


You certainly do not. You think there was a group of black islamists? I don’t think so. They were Hebrew Israelites. I understand how you may be confused but do yourself a favor and look up the difference. It’s night and day. It also shows your lack of attention to detail which disqualifies you from being taken seriously in this discussion


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



He will get money from CNN.

Jo


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


Sarcasm and comedy must be a tough thing for ya huh? Do you honestly think that she will blow the first guy who punches a child?


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > If you think a blowjob is "violence" ----- you're not doing it right.
> ...



Offering payment for violence is called soliciting.

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Doesn't matter... It's a record on the net now. She WILL HAVE LEGAL PROBLEMS.

jo


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


4 minute  ideo of the injun lying thru his teeth... Well..his gums.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Please do, I’ll show you how a grown up should act by walking away or politely asking you to back up. What I won’t do is stare you down like an egotistical douchebag


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



It could be considered a threatening gesture.

Jo


----------



## 80zephyr (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



OK, you don't know the whole story. Find out, then we can talk.

Mark


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


I guess Trumps liable for his comments about punching protestors then huh? You gonna call this one both ways? Didn’t think so


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



See his teeth?  That's from Meth....big Meth.

Jo


----------



## 80zephyr (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Lol. The old man is a known provacatur. Again, learn what happened.

Mark


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Close.... He didn't offer payment directly to them.... She's not that smart.  She should have Said ." I'll pay your legal bills "....or I'll blow your lawyer.  Lol

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


Thanks for posting... I watched it and didn’t hear him say that that kids were harassing him. He said he put himself in the middle of two groups that were verbally fighting with each other and he felt that anger turn into him. Then he described the confrontation with the kid. I don’t understand what’s so confusing about what happened.

What exactly do you think the old guy was lying about?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

80zephyr said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


I do know the story as well as I can for not being there, it doesn’t sound like you do. Are you implying that the native Americans were taunting the kids?


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



The lie came from the media. The old man will be fine. It's CNN and the arch diocese that won't be. 

Jo


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


Ok buddy sounds like you got it all figured out. I’m done with you


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


he fucking lied!!!here is a definitive timeline with video and audio provided by The Blaze.  24 minutes too much to educate yourself on the facts?


----------



## 80zephyr (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



No, the "black Hebrews" were. Isn't it enough to be put on the defensive? It certainly would be for me. Remember, that indian is a complete stranger to these kids, and since he was the one that approached them...

Mark


----------



## Pilot1 (Jan 22, 2019)

She just wanted attention, and not at all serious.  She got a bunch of free publicity for her little SNL comedy gig, and just further reinforced she is just a mentally challenged whore with big boobs.  I am sure everyone she associates with already knows all that.  Classy, huh?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


Ok, hear your claim and I watched your video but I’ll ask again, what did he lie about?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

80zephyr said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


Thank you, now we are getting somewhere. The kids and the Hebrews were escalating and the native Americans tried to diffuse. So why are you all trying to say that the NAs were bullying the kids?


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



There was a problem between the Nation of Islam black activists and the high school students. Injun Joe was watching from a distance and read it wrong apparently. The students did not respond to the provocation from the black activists. For some unknown reason injun Joe the valor thief decided that the high school kids who were already under verbal assault needed to be pushed back. That of course was not his job. His actions were not what I would call peaceful. The young man refused to be intimidated. I guess he was supposed cower and run.

Jo


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


And properly responded to with a self defense gesture, but what was done to this youth was assault.
Assault: an intentional act by one person that creates an apprehension in another of an imminent harmful or offensive contact.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


And of course you will find Maxine Waters culpable when some of her supporters assault others?
Maxine Waters: "God Is On Our Side," If You See A Member Of Trump Cabinet, "Push Back"


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



 Bullshit.... He targeted the red hats and added to the problem. You don't diffuse by invading personal space....

Jo


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


Again, the provocating group was Hebrew Israelites, not Nation of Islam, they are completely opposite. Details dude, details!

The native Americans were not aggressive, they were not taunting and they were not bullying. They moved in to try and deescalate. I wasn’t there but it makes sense that they would try and diffuse the lesser threatening of the two groups which was obviously the kids.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Nope they are affiliated ....actually.

Jo


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


That exactly what you do. When two groups are clashing you get inbetween and defuse.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


Maxine Waters is a joke and so is her rhetoric. What point are you trying to make?


----------



## Rustic (Jan 22, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Classy Dims.
> 
> *SNL Writer Offers Blowj*bs in Exchange for Someone Punching a Covington Catholic Student in the Face*
> 
> ...


A face only a mother could love...


----------



## Rustic (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


The Catholic kid did nothing wrong that dude approached him not the other way around dumbass


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Not unless you have a badge... And know what you're doing. In any case this is not about the Indian...it's about the media lie. The old man will be fine... Except for being a valor thief. It's the media and the archdiocese that will have to worry about legal problems coming their way because they are certainly coming. personally I would have shoved the drum paddle up his ass for swinging it 6 inches from my face. You don't difffuse something by provoking one of the sides. But then again that's why you leave it to the professionals.



Jo


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 22, 2019)

What if he volunteers to punch himself?


----------



## Rustic (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Lol
You obviously did not watch the whole video, you’re just going off what the mainstream media wants you to think.
That Catholic kid did nothing wrong, that dude approached him not the other way around. You fucking moron


----------



## Rustic (Jan 22, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> What if he volunteers to punch himself?


...Then punches Pocahontas for being a fake Indian


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



*The native Americans were not aggressive, they were not taunting and they were not bullying. They moved in to try and deescalate.*

Why didn't they get in the faces of the black guys shouting profanities? You know, to deescalate....


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...



They would have been attacked.

Jo


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


How so? And what group do you think was actually there involved in this conflict?


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Not unless you have a badge... And know what you're doing. In any case this is not about the Indian...it's about the media lie. The old man will be fine... Except for being a valor thief. It's the media and the archdiocese that will have to worry about legal problems coming their way because they are certainly coming. personally I would have shoved the drum paddle up his ass for swinging it 6 inches from my face. You don't diffuse something by provoking one of the sides. But then again that's why you leave it to the professionals.

Jo


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Do Maxine Waters' constituents and followers know that she is a joke?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

Rustic said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Classy Dims.
> ...


Best thing about blow jobs, you don't have to look at her face...


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



If they don't.... They're not too bright. 

Jo


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


Again, the native Americans were not provoking. Just be honest!!! I do agree with you about the media messing this whole thing up and blowing it way out of proportion


----------



## Rustic (Jan 22, 2019)

Twitter


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


Given a choice, black thugs or white kids, who would you choose to bully?


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


And they were not bullied by the high school kids either the way the media claimed which is what this issue is all about. The big media lie. Done very much on purpose.

Jo


----------



## Rustic (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Twitter


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



The point is nobody bullied the valor thief.
The Media lied.

Jo


----------



## candycorn (Jan 22, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Classy Dims.
> 
> *SNL Writer Offers Blowj*bs in Exchange for Someone Punching a Covington Catholic Student in the Face*
> 
> ...



If I’m that kid, I’m keeping my distance from the Donald if this is a legitimate offer.  I hear the pervert has invited him to his white house for some hamberders


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



The video didn’t.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Nobody is charging the Indians with anything the media of the archdiocese are charging the high school kids with bullying; that was a lie and still is a lie. It also constitutes willful libel and I believe we will see this case in court. Both the media and the archdiocese could be liable for financial damages.

Jo


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


True, that!  But the valor thief chose who he would bully for his photo op, claiming to "de-escalate" the situation.  Apparently, the black thugs were the instigators and yet our NA hero chose to beat his drum and chant within inches of the white kid with the MAGA hat.  Coward.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



EXXXXXXACTLY!

JO


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

candycorn said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Classy Dims.
> ...


WTF?  You are focused on some pretty serious shit here...Hopefully you have no children to sell into sexual slavery.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



We know trump loves having sex with people who are not his wife; even his daughter wasn’t off limits. 

If the offer was legit, the blob may be tempted.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

candycorn said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You know this how?  Personal experience?  Otherwise, it's all tabloid entertainment.  And who cares?  I haven't seen even tabloid "news" indicating President Trump involved with pedophilia.  If you have, please provide pertinent links.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 22, 2019)

A really good bJ is highly motivational !


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I guess the brave warrior was really a scaredy cat.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


I don’t know ask them. But I can tell you if I were there I’d try and calm the kids down. Less chance of violence. Of course I’m a high school coach so I’m used to dealing with over aggressive adolescents.

Who would you approach?


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Wouldn't surprise me if he calculated it 

Jo


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



*But I can tell you if I were there I’d try and calm the kids down.*

I didn't hear that the white kids were shouting profanities.
It sounded like the white kids were calm.
Did you hear otherwise?

* Less chance of violence.*

Yeah, the pussy got in the face of the calm white kids, not the angry black guys.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


I agree. Let’s just be real, the black Hebrew Israelites and the kids were yelling back-and-forth at each other. From the sounds of things the Israelites were being pretty nasty. The Native Americans got in front of the kids to try and de-escalate. Some of the kids are being jerks, like the one that stared down the old timer. The media blew it way out of proportion and targeted the Maga hats


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


The calm white kids? Ok buddy... watch the video, the situation escalated. Who would you get infront of to diffuse?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 22, 2019)

candycorn said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Ohhh....kayyy!


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I would approach the over-aggressive adolescents... Unfortunately there weren't any of those there.

Jo


----------



## Godboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > It's now "offensive" and "threatening" to smile at someone.  The Main Stream Media at it's finest!  I can't believe some ass hats were making death threats to that high school kid because he "smirked" at someone.  Are you kidding me?  You folks on the left are so freaking unhinged these days it's not even funny anymore!
> ...


Dont pretend like the indians were being respectful. While one of them got in a kids face with a drum, the others were saying shit like, "this isnt your land. Go back to Europe where you came from". 

Your priorities are way out of wack if you think the kids were the problem.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


That’s a matter of opinion. They sure as hell weren’t calm reserved adolescents. If you’ve spent any time around high schoolers you’d know what I mean when I say over aggressive. They like to push the limits and egg eachother on, that’s what they do, I see it every day. I did it when I was a kid. Nobody crossed the line from what I saw but the stare down was a little much. If that were my kid he’d be spending some time cleaning toilets for a while.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 22, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



The kids will have had to be we as ring turbans to get Lefty's approval 

Jo


----------



## Godboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Him awkwardly smiling is the issue for you? What do have have to say about the racist remarks from the indians or the racist remarks from the black israelites?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


I think everybody played a part in the problem, especially the Israelites who appeared to be the instigators and who also got little to no coverage


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


I didn’t hear anything bad from the native Americans but if they said anything racist or hateful then of course I don’t condone it. How about handing out responsibility where it’s due and not just blindly taking a side?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 22, 2019)

The slut doesn't even write for SNL. 
SNL Writer Offers Blowj*bs in Exchange for Someone Punching a Covington Catholic Student in the Face

*UPDATE: An SNL writer has responded to this story by saying that Sarah Beattie does not write for them — despite her claims of being a contributor. Stolen valor in comedy?*

*


Josh Patten@thejoshpatten
 · 8h

Replying to @CassandraRules
She doesn’t write for SNL. Thanks in advance for the correction!




DDD@Dumoulin55

She sat on a panel of 3 to discuss the 50 funniest women of all time...In her little bio it says "those who listen to our podcast know how proud we are to welcome writer & SNL contributor Sarah Beattie (@nachosarah) to the panel! http://underscoopfire.com/the-50-funniest-women-of-all-time/ …

https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1087846652394815488*
*11*
*2:57 PM - Jan 22, 2019*
Now SNL is going to roll the credits of their writers at the end of every show:

Due to her claims of working for them when she doesn’t, the show will now “clear up this confusion by scrolling a list of the writers’ names at the end of every show.”

The lady is pretty confused, I wouldn't trust her though, you smack a kid in the face and will wind up in jail and with all her lies, you won't even get a look let alone a BJ. Better put a watch on Clinton, he loves his bjs as long as Hillary doesn't give it to him, that seems to repulse him.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...



You actually think you need a "badge" to defuse (not "diffuse", holy shit do you even have any idea what the subject is?) a burgeoning tension?

What the fuck is wrong with you?




justoffal said:


> And know what you're doing. In any case this is not about the Indian...it's about the media lie. The old man will be fine... Except for being a valor thief. It's the media and the archdiocese that will have to worry about legal problems coming their way because they are certainly coming. personally I would have shoved the drum paddle up his ass for swinging it 6 inches from my face. You don't difffuse something by provoking one of the sides. But then again that's why you leave it to the professionals.



Dood, you are a piece of work.  And one with a lotta flak coming your way from the gun fetishists who want so desperately to take you to school about waiting for the police to show up but they can't do that because they're in your bubble and that would require them stepping out of it....

I challenged you yesterday, THREE TIMES, to essplain to the class what the fuck "legal action" (or in your previous hallucinations "suits" and "seven figures") could possibly take place here, and every time you ran away.  And you did that because you don't have an answer and you know you don't have an answer and I knew you couldn't have an answer, which is exactly why I hung those questions on you in the first place.

Whelp ---- time to run away yet again.

You did get one thing right --- this is not about the Indian.  It's about smirking.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> The slut doesn't even write for SNL.
> SNL Writer Offers Blowj*bs in Exchange for Someone Punching a Covington Catholic Student in the Face
> 
> *UPDATE: An SNL writer has responded to this story by saying that Sarah Beattie does not write for them — despite her claims of being a contributor. Stolen valor in comedy?*
> ...



Again, if there's a blowjob on the table, "who she works for" is kind of irrelevant.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> What if he volunteers to punch himself?



  You just earned your paycheck.  You should totally get this idea to Smirk-Boi.  Just think, then he'd have something to smirk about.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...



Once AGAIN --- asked you this specifically yesterday too and you had no answer --- you don't have the slightest clue in the world what "libel" means, do you.  I tells you what it is NOT --- it is NOT making an judgment on the propriety of some character trait or social transgression.  Those are matters of what we call "opinion".  And "decorum".

So no, your sicko little fantasy of suing everybody you can't handle into oblivion is just never gonna happen because the fucking world doesn't work that way.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



And AGAIN --- where did "the media" claim the kid "bullied" Philips?

Or perhaps it's you that "lied".


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

justoffal said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Let's see a *LINK *to that "claim".

Right now.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That's some funny shit, Winston Smith.  What you mean of course is that he chose to continue his chant despite the Smirk-Boi trying to stare him down or provoke him into -- whatever he thought he could provoke.  

Philips didn't take the bait.  Tough shit, Smirk-Boi.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



NOBODY "got in the kids' face with a drum".  Prove me wrong with a video.

In fact, at the point of the smirking contest, a bystander is heard to observe "y'all are acting like a mob -- fucking mob mentality.  How old are you?  Sixteen?"  I kind of doubt that her reference to a sixteen-year-old "mob" was a reference to one Indian elder.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > The slut doesn't even write for SNL.
> ...



Doesn't look like there is, she lied about working for SNL, I doubt she is telling the truth about her being a prostitute, so you may get jail time but no BJ.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Ummmmmmmmmmm check yer facts Bud.  First of all the link goes to the fucking Hateway Pundit, about the most bogus fake-news site there is.  And their only "source" is fucking Twitterer.  I don't see whoever this person is "claiming" anything, and yet you're all in here appending "slut" to somebody you've never met or heard of, or heard _from_.

And for that matter, even the Hateway Plunder page doesn't offer any evidence she's an "SNL writer" other than its headline.  So again, the title of this thread is as bogus as the Hateway headline is.

And in spite of all that you're ready to put somebody in jail on the word of Jim Fucking Hoft and fucking TWEETER?  Not exactly a high bar, is it.

Wanna buy a bridge?

Gullible's Travels...........


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Who are we putting in jail for someone's word?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Beats the shit outta me, "jail" was your idea.

But hey, don't stop there -- I understand she's a witch too.  You should totally run with that because it's the same thing.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



If you are stupid enough to punch someone, you can go to jail. So if you take up Sarah's offer and you punch a kid in a hat, then you may go to jail and not get a blowjob.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 22, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Again, if there's a blowjob on the table, "who she works for" is kind of irrelevant.
> ...


Liberals would put their penises in anything warm, wet and capable of suction of any kind.

A friend of mine worked at an Emergency room at a public hosp[ital and liberals would be brought in all the time with their penises stuck in weird stuff, or things stuck up elsewhere. And yes, the sphincter muscle is strong enough to break a coke bottle, just in case you ever wondered about it.

So some liberal offering a blow job? No, thank you; I'd rather chew bubble gum off the side walk.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 22, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Pretty disgusting as far as I am concerned.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 22, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine worked at an Emergency room at a public hosp[ital and liberals would be brought in all the time with their penises stuck in weird stuff, or things stuck up elsewhere. And yes, the sphincter muscle is strong enough to break a coke bottle, just in case you ever wondered about it.
> ...


Look, for example, at that poor girl who trusted Jim Carey, and he gave her several STDs. She ended up committing suicide from it all.

No, I wouldnt touch that poison with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Yet youre only complaining that a kid smiled awkwardly. Not one mention of the racism hurled against these kids. Jesus Christ man.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> How about handing out responsibility where it’s due and not just blindly taking a side?


You mean like YOU did?


----------



## Godboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> NOBODY "got in the kids' face with a drum".  Prove me wrong with a video.


Here you go. Look at that screen grab. Yep, its right in his face.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I'd get the blowjob first.  Priorities.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > NOBODY "got in the kids' face with a drum".  Prove me wrong with a video.
> ...



You didn't do it.  I asked for a video showing where Philips, in your words, >>GOT<< in his face".  That means MOVING.  All I see is shots from before and during the time they were nose to nose.  What you need to keep standing on the already-shaky ground you're on is video of Nathan Philips MOVING INTO the kid's personal space.

Got that?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Again ---- Hateway Pundit.  Tweeter.  Fake headline, fake thread title.

As just noted, it sure doesn't take much.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You didnt watch the video? Come back once youve done that..


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh fuck you, partisan hacknoid.  Nobody checks political philosphies at a fucking hospital.  Your Composition Fallacy blows up on its own lauchpad.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


That’s not what I’m only complaining about, not at all. You need to paint it that way to try and win an argument but you’re just showing an inability to tell the truth or follow the conversation.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> The slut doesn't even write for SNL.
> SNL Writer Offers Blowj*bs in Exchange for Someone Punching a Covington Catholic Student in the Face
> 
> *UPDATE: An SNL writer has responded to this story by saying that Sarah Beattie does not write for them — despite her claims of being a contributor. Stolen valor in comedy?*
> ...



"_*SHE*_ is pretty confused"?

Why don't you show the class where this person ever claimed to be an SNL writer.  As you just claimed.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > How about handing out responsibility where it’s due and not just blindly taking a side?
> ...


How did I do that? I laid out blame for all parties involved. You were too dense to notice


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



It's a mishmash of several videos I've already seen (yesterday) with a talking head in between.  If you have a time stamp, blurt it out already.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > The slut doesn't even write for SNL.
> ...





Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...






​


----------



## Godboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Quote anything youve said up to this point in regards to the racism thrown at the kids. Lets see if youre an honest person or not.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I didn’t hear any racist remarks thrown at the kids nor did I deny it happened, I wasn’t there. I did say that the Hebrew Israelites seemed to be the instigators and the media went straight towards attacking the maga hats instead of showing the whole story. 

What’s your objective unbiased take been on the situation Godboy?


----------



## Godboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Thats ALL you said about the racism, yet youve posted how many times criticizing the kid? Youre garbage.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



That depends on what we're calling "the story".  There's actually multiple stories going on here.  The "Israelites" were certainly there and certainly exchanging taunts with the high schoolers (and presumably with others) which explains, as we said, why Nathan Philips approached the area.

But that does not explain Smirk-Boi at all.  That's a whole separate story, the original one in fact, and it's the story the bubblers are trying to whisk away by making it about "yabbut these guys over here" and "whaddabout those guys over there".


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It's obvious you refused to watch the Blaze video with the tick tock review of events.   Anything you say in this thread can be labeled uninformed bullshit.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 22, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



She is all yours, i would


Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Sure it’s not true, I tend to believe the


Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > The slut doesn't even write for SNL.
> ...



Read several stories, I don’t care whether you believe it or not, not my problem.


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 22, 2019)

This woman is a genius. I don't care about this story one way or another, but I'd punch a kid for a free blowjob.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Like I said I didn’t hear anything racist said to them from the videos I watch and I sure as hell am not going to take your word for it. Everything else I’ve discussed was in the co text of the conversation I was engaged in.

Did I miss where you showcased your objective quotes and analysis critiquing all sides of this situation? Or did you pussyfoot away from answering that one?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 22, 2019)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


I watched your other video and I heard Becks take on the situation from his radio show earlier. I’m hear to engage in a discussion not watch 24 minute videos making a case for you. Use your brain and formulate arguments of your own. You don’t need to reference long ass videos of other people’s opinions to answer direct questions


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



*The calm white kids? *

Yes, compared to the nutty, screaming, foul-mouthed black "Hebrews".

*Who would you get infront of to diffuse*[sic]*?*

Nobody asked him to defuse by standing 4 inches in front of a kid pounding his stupid drum.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



*Nobody crossed the line from what I saw but the stare down was a little much.*

Yeah, how dare that kid stare at the nut job that invaded his personal space.
That would have gotten him scalped 500 years ago, eh paleface?


----------



## depotoo (Jan 22, 2019)

No, her name is. Sarah Beattie, and they now claim she isn’t a contributor to SNL
*UPDATE: An SNL writer has responded to this story by saying that Sarah Beattie does not write for them — despite her claims of being a contributor. Stolen valor in comedy?*



Slade3200 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Classy Dims.
> ...


----------



## Godboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


6:58


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 22, 2019)

If anyone takes her up on the offer get a legal contract drawn up so she can't back out and stipulate she must wear a MAGA hat while doing it.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


So now what do you have to say Slade?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I think the Native Americans were also doing their share of provoking, especially that younger one that was yelling his head off. I also wonder where the hell the adults were who were supposed to be looking after those kids. I would have gotten them the hell out of there. They had no business being in the middle of that scene.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 23, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you show the class where this person ever claimed to be an SNL writer.  As you just claimed.
> ...


Isnt it amazing that Pego would spend so much time and effort defending some ass hole that wants a high school kid beat up?

Real Antifa material there.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 23, 2019)

'Native Americans' are yet  another group of racist swine no one need care about.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


cause the media wants it to be. they WANTED *MAGA* to be shown to be all the things they say they are. when it wasn't true, it not only makes them a liar, but it pulls their entire premise into question. this is "National" news cause the "National Media" has been guilty of this for almost a decade at this point and it's getting worse.

you're about to see a lot of news media in court soon and as soon as one "journalist" loses, the dominos will fall and lawsuits will fly like bullets in a warzone.

it's national news cause our national news sucks.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


as far as i know they were on their own for a bit and told to meet there to regroup with the adults who likely had not gotten there yet. yes the kid was "smirking" but it beat saying anything that would be misinterpreted. hell his facial expression even when trying to NOT start a fight is now getting blowjob offers to punch him because of it.

i don't give a damn if this bitch writes for SNL or not. SNL has done some pretty stupid things in the name of "humor" that only really seems to be funny to those doing it. but SNL, to me, has not been funny since 2000 or so anyway. she incited violence and offered sex as a payment. dunno how much would stick but it would cost her a pretty penny to defend that stupid statement in court.

i'd like to see someone offer to pay the kids legal expenses to sue her so it doesn't cost him but it does cost people abusing "freedom of speech" (ie, you can't scream fire in a public theater).


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


what's to explain?

they were visiting DC
they went sight seeing
they were told to meet back there at a certain time
they did
someone got in his face
he's likely seen countless online VIRAL videos about stupid people doing stupid things
he chose to just smile and not make an issue out of it.

so now you and many others are doing it for him cause ... MAGA.

no
other
fucking
reason


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > The slut doesn't even write for SNL.
> ...


in looking, SHE did not. she made the stupid statement, someone else tagged her to SNL cause she apparently walked through their lobby once.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 23, 2019)

depotoo said:


> No, her name is. Sarah Beattie, and they now claim she isn’t a contributor to SNL
> *UPDATE: An SNL writer has responded to this story by saying that Sarah Beattie does not write for them — despite her claims of being a contributor. Stolen valor in comedy?*
> 
> 
> ...


She will give a blowjob if they let her write for SNL


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 23, 2019)

she can practice on me, just for fun and Happiness.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Perhaps this post comes in an English version.  One that is not overpopulated by pronouns so we can actually follow it.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



So did I and not a single one of them remits any evidence of the tweeter claiming to be an SNL writer.  None in fact carried any response or quote from the subject AT ALL.  You bought a fake headline just like the OP did (and does often).  The link itself, and several others, quotes somebody's list of "funniest comedians" or something, wherein she's described as a "writer and SNL contributor" .

Get that?  A (1) writer --- that's one activity.... and (2) an "SNL contributor".  That does not say "SNL writer".  Yet they wrote the headline that way and the OP did too, which means neither Jim Fucking Hoft nor the OP read their own evidence.

Most of the other references I found pointed for their evidence to a story on something called the "DC Chronicle", which, when you click _that _link, goes to nothing but a blank white page.  In other words this is all the stuff of Echobubble, and y'all are running with it as if it's a real football, simply because you WANT it to be factual.

And again, what we're talking about here is a fucking TWEET, not a "news story".  In case you have yet to notice Twitter is made up of snark and jokes and hyperbole and faked concepts.  The fact that somebody tweets something is in no way "news", yet here's the OP and his Jim Fucking Hoft link pretending to source "news" from fucking Twitter.  That right there, all by itself, before we even get to the content, should have been a screaming red flag that you were being led down a hole. 

You MUST read beyond the headlines with a skeptical eye and dare that headline to prove itself, because headlines are written as click bait.  Don't be so damned gullible.  And don't be pointing the finger of "confused" on the basis that you yourself couldn't be bothered to look this up and just swallowed whole when you saw the bait.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Yeah, it’s an issue. I’m all for the first amendment but something is broken here and there needs to be accountability


----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2019)

Noted:  Smiling awkwardly in a confusing and embarrassing situation is now a FACECRIME!

_ It was terribly dangerous to let your thoughts wander when you were in any public place or within range of a telescreen. The smallest thing could give you away. A nervous tic, an unconscious look of anxiety, a habit of muttering to yourself – anything that carried with it the suggestion of abnormality, of having something to hide. *In any case, to wear an improper expression on your face (to look incredulous when a victory was announced, for example) was itself a punishable offense. There was even a word for it in Newspeak: facecrime, it was called.*_ (1.5.65) 1984, George Orwell


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

depotoo said:


> No, her name is. Sarah Beattie, and they now claim she isn’t a contributor to SNL
> *UPDATE: An SNL writer has responded to this story by saying that Sarah Beattie does not write for them — despite her claims of being a contributor. Stolen valor in comedy?*
> 
> 
> ...



And there it is yet again ---- WHO CLAIMED she was an SNL writer? 

WHO indeed.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




What needs to be done is for Google, Facebook, Twitter and the rest of the Surveillance Media to be declared content publishers and subject to libel laws.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I’m not a fan of social media but I don’t see how they can possibly be responsible for everything their millions of users write on their sites. Do you think USMB should be responsible for everything every dumbass posts here in the forum?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



You seem determined to make the discussion about everything EXCEPT the smirk.

Why is that?  Inconvenient?

At 6:58 people are talking, which devolves to nothing.  That's a normal everyday occurrence.  For three minutes before that Smirk-Boi is standing in the drummer's face, smirking.  Oh and before that point there are also "tomahawk chops" going on, speaking of slurs.  That could be one part of why the bystander describes what they're doing as "mob mentality".


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Isn't it instructive that partisan hacks like you immediately swallow whole when Jim Fucking Hoft tries to muckrake a "story" out of a Tweeter tweet, and then fucks up his own headline, and y'all never even notice?


----------



## Godboy (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Suddenly racism isnt bad when its an indian or black guy saying racist shit.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



What exactly did the "media lie about"?

I axed that question of JO several times and he ran away, every time.  Wonder why.

Oh and the court thing too.  Put some meat on those bones.  That's another thing JO ran away from because he can't flesh it out.  WHO is going to court?  WHAT for?  Specifics please.  _Quotes_.  

Considering y'all are the same klowns who swallow Jim Fucking Hoft quoting Twitter as a genuine "story" I'm not expecting an answer from you either.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Correct.  SHE made no claim at all.

Yet you have PG above and several other wags pinning things on a total stranger on the basis of Jim Fucking Hoft and his inability to read.  Including the OP who has since run away from his own fake thread title.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 23, 2019)

bartering for fun and practice can lead to Happiness.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




USMB is not part of the Surveillance Media Oligopoly which monetizes our behavior and personal data.   GOOG, FB and TWTR are.  They have used the lack of regulations regarding tracking people to make vast amounts of wealth under the cover that as platforms, they are not responsible for the content.  The censoring and banishment of conservatives proves them wrong, as does the manipulation of search result presentation, news feed prioritization and "suggestions".  They are content providers with editorial responsibility.  If they are too big to manage their content, then let them be broken up or collapse under their own weight.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 23, 2019)

hey chics, you blow me and i will "blow you".  

equal rights, right.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



What I just asked you was why you keep trying to shift the focus off Smirk-Boi.  And your response was to continue to shift the focus off Smirk-Boi.  Thanks for proving my point.

You wanna talk "tomahawk chops" instead?  That hasn't been explored much.  Prolly because it undermines your little poor-me story of "confused kids who didn't know what was happening" and underscores the observation of "mob mentality" which means they weren't "confused" at all but had a focus, the smirk being one manifestation of that same purpose.

But just for laughs, what exactly does the Indian (proper names get capitals in English) say that's "racist"?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Call me old school but I don’t think the companies or platforms are the problem. The problem is us, the people, the drama hungry puppets that allow ourselves to get consumed by all that garbage. It’s our choice to join and use those sites. Nobody is twisting our arm.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




The Surveillance Media are a huge part of the problem.  Why do you think they gather up all of that data?  To manipulate behavior.   They encourage and support online outrage mobs.  It is one of the biggest threats to our society these days, imho.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 23, 2019)

we have a general welfare clause not a general malfare clause.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Youre still ignoring the actual racism that took place. Why?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Yeah that doesn't work at all.  You actually thing Nosebook and Tweeter sit there and peruse everything anybody wants to post and puts their stamp of approval on it?  That's utterly insane.  No, they're not "publishers" any more than this site is, as Slade pointed out.

If you want to go after the actual posters of said libel, that's perfectly fine, by all means, but it has no application here.

As for what "libel" is I've got I forgot how many challenges lying on the field for any evidence of this "libel" committed by "the media" that's going to land them in "court" for "seven figures".  I have yet to get a single response to them.  Which basically means those fantasizing of "libel" have no clue how to "read".


----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




So what you are saying is that Surveillance Media is Too Big To Succeed, so we should just accept their damaging impact upon people while they monetize our behavior without our consent or knowledge.

No thank you. I'll pass.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Actually I just invited you to QUOTE that "racism".  Apparently you can't do it.

I also asked why you're flailing around desperately to change the subject to something else so that Smirk-Boi goes unanswered.  You didn't address that either; in fact once again you went right back to that same Deflection well.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I'll pass too, I already did when I refused to have anything to do with that narcissistic shit.

But no, what I'm saying is don't sit there and pretend the Nosebooks are the "publisher".  Publishers vet their content before they put their name on a book.  Post 267 for an example is not "published" by USMB.  It's posted by a specific person.  If you want to go after that post you go after Picaro -- not the site.

Ain't rocket surgery.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Obviously you havent watched the videos. Why are you commenting on stories you arent even familiar with?


----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Scuze moi, but the Surveillance Media have data scientists, algorithms and AI for analyzing all of this content.   The only issue is them actually spending money to control content and then forgoing the profits that the monetization of the deleted toxic behavior would have generated.

USMB has mods that delete comments from users who cross the line.  We do not see the Doxxing and calls to punch teenager in the face or to get them expelled from school here.   The Mega Platforms enable and allow this hideous, illegal behavior...and actually PROFIT from it.

The Surveillance Media are not Too Big To Be Accountable.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Obviously I have.  That's how I can pin you down with questions you can't answer.

Or perhaps YOU haven't watched the videos.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand you didn't address the point at all.

That being, *HOW* is a medium responsible for what someone writes on it?  If Picaro spray-paints "Injuns go home" on a wall ---- shall we blame the wall?  For "not being accountable"?


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


if they're not responsible for it then they need to stop policing it to determine what is right and wrong.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


i do think by trying to regulate one side over the other, even if just perception - they may not be twisting an arm but they are sure adding fuel to the fire.

there's a reason why the russian trolling worked so well. until "we the people" grow out of being so sensitive and insecure in our beliefs, we're a target even if we're shooting ourselves.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...





boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


i think it's more trying to understand behavior so they can show us ads we're likely to react to.

more reactions, better click %. better click % more money.

hence knowing our habits and catering to them is pure dollars in action.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


"You white people go back to europe, where you came from"

"This is not your land"

"Get the fuck out of here"

"Youre being a white man about it" (whatever that means)

6:54


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I think it reasonable for each platform to have standards for their allowable content to make sure it isn’t too vulgar, threatening, or dangerous. I don’t think they need to be responsible for fact checking things one person says about another


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Thank you.  I heard all of this two days ago.  And how exactly is that "racist"?

What do you think "racist" actually means?

And ---- I'll keep asking this until I get an answer ---- why do you keep deflecting the topic from Smirk-Boi?


----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Is a newspaper responsible for the "letters to the editor" and classified ads it publishes?  Yes and Yes.

If Picaro sprays on a wall, he has vandalized the wall - not the same as if the building owner provided the spray paint and stood back and watched.

You lose.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




If they're not responsible for it, they should be prohibited from mining data from the use of their platforms.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Well, yes  - they are driven to maximize add dollars.  And in so doing, they hoover up other data without our consent (location, etc.)   They have crossed the line from observing behavior to being puppet masters.  I don't think that is at all beneficial to us as individuals or to our society at large.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Underlying your reasoning is the presumption that the volume is too much for them to responsibly manage as content publishers.

That's a Fake Excuse.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Actually no.  That's why it points out "opinions are those of the writer and not necessarily those of the Daily Rag".  Broadcast stations will do the same thing.  Or if they're owning the material they'll say "this is a production of XYZ which is solely responsible for its content".




boedicca said:


> If Picaro sprays on a wall, he has vandalized the wall - not the same as if the building owner provided the spray paint and stood back and watched.
> 
> You lose.



Hardly.  I devastated you with an apt analogy and now you're scraping the bottom of the barrel.  It's still the WALL displaying the message.  Without the wall nothing can be read.  Yet you want to blame the wall and ignore the sprayer --- the actual *action *that put the message on it.  Ergo YOU lose.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



They ARE NOT "content publishers".  That's your false premise.  They are a MEDIUM.

Hate to bring you up to speed by stating the obvious but when Jim Fucking Hoft thinks he has a story because somebody tweeted something, and that's his 'source' --- HE'S FULL OF SHIT.  By that standard post 267 here is a "story" too.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




In my years of reading actual newspapers, I never saw a published letter to the editor which doxxed a high school student and called for him to be punched in the face.  Editors actually curated those letters and ensured that toxic letters were not published.  So, your comparison fails, again.

You did not make an apt analogy regarding the wall.  Physical destruction of property is not the same as spewing hateful content that is supported by the normal function of a platform.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Well, as a MEDIUM they are part of the MEDIA which are responsible for content.

You lose again.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Seriously guys, this situation isn’t that hard to fairly lay out... a bunch of kids hopped up on Mountain Dew were mouthing off at the center of lively political protests. The Black Hebrew Israelites we’re guilty of yelling ugly stuff, the kids were yelling ugly stuff. The Native Americans walked into the crowd of kids, maybe to calm them down or maybe to push back against the MAGA. Smirk boy played tough guy and decided to get in a stare down with drum beater. Some of the Indians crossed the line by getting in an inappropriate yelling match with the kids. The media released a very bias and narrow story focusing on the MAGA and not showing all aspects of what happened and now it’s blowing back in their face. So every group holds some responsibility. Can we all agree and end this BS now?!


----------



## Godboy (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Are you fucking retarded or just a racist towards white peopl?  There is no way a normal person would think that isnt obvious racism. Hes literally calling out their skin color angrilly.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


What ugly stuff did the kids yell? For the record, youll need video evidence to back up your claim.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Newspapers edit and decide what is published so yes they are responsible. Social media does not edit and review everything that is published. They have algorithms that flag, copywrited, vulgar, or dangerous material so there are some filters in place but it is a very different medium than a newspaper or magazine


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Again I’ll ask, how is it different from USMB? They screen posts but should they be responsible for libel and the content we post?


----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Just because Surveillance Media fails in its review responsibility, doesn't justify that failure.  There is plenty of empirical evidence of deletions, suspensions and banishments to show that when they do care, they take action. And the fact that they only do this when they care demonstrates that they are acting in an editorial capacity.  Hence, they are content providers and publishers.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



USMB is quite actively moderating.

Trying doxxing the child of someone on the board and see what happens to you.

The forum rules with which you should be quite familiar:


Please post in English. We like having Global USMB members, but the use of other languages is too often abused in order to circumvent rules.

When starting a new Thread, please first check and confirm that there are not Current Threads, on the Same Topic, This will Avoid Merges. Please select the forum that best relates to the subject matter of your topic. Opening Posts require more than a Copy and Paste with a Link, You need to include relevant, on topic material of your own. When posting a new topic do not use the CAPS lock.

*No Direct or implied threats of violence/harm towards another member, or members family and/or threats with the intent of interfering in or disrupting a member's life. Moderation may act on obvious Stalking and Harassment of members on the forums.*

*No Attacks on family members.*

No Accusations of other members relating to bestiality or pedophilia.

No Discussing infractions, bans, banned members, or specific moderator actions or duties on the open boards. Issues with moderation should be taken up privately with moderators in PM

*You may not disclose any personal information about other members. Name, E-Mail, phone number, address, occupation, pictures, quotes, etc. that has NOT first been posted here at USMB by the member themselves (Include Link), this includes links to sites that contain said personal information. No Off Site Data Mining Members.*

No Posting contents of PMs without permission from the sender. A Rep Comment is Not considered a PM. Responses to a Rep comment are considered PM's.

*Foul language (profanity) will be loosely tolerated and at the moderators discretion at any time within any forum and/or sub-forum.*

Copyright. Link Each "Copy & Paste" to It's Source. Only paste a small to medium section of the material.

No Linking to, discussing, or promoting other Message Boards Anywhere on the Site.

Editing quotes. You may selectively quote, provided that it does not change the context or meaning of the quote. When you comment on the quote, do it outside of the quote box. Do not post inside of the quote box or alter the member names in "link-back" text..

No Spamming. Multiple posting of the same thing, advertising and links to other sites.

No Cross posting. Cross posting is posting the same content repeatedly or in multiple forums. Pick one.

Off-topic posts may be edited, trashed, deleted, or moved to an appropriate forum as per administrator & moderator discretion at any time within any forum and/or sub forum.

Administrator and Moderator Official Posts are generally Posted in Red. They are Directives. Please adhere to them. Do Not Neg Rep them. Do Not Comment on them.

Not All Rules and Regulations are written. Not every circumstance can be foreseen. Moderator Discretion does apply. When in doubt, PM an Administrator or Moderator.

All violations will be subject to action by an Admin/Mod. Action taken could range from a warning, to Infraction, to banning and will be at Admin/Mod discretion.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Again, NO THEY ARE NOT.  The originator is responsible for the content he or she originates.  USMB is not responsible for this post, nor did it write yours.  It is simply the 'wall' we write on.  Had we been on some other 'wall' we would have written the same things.  The message us _unaffected _by its medium.  You put your name on your posts; I put my name on mine.  _*We*_ are responsible for what's in them, not some medium that we happened to use at the time.

You lose _times infinity_.  


And PS _*don't*_ think you can dilute my rhetorical wrath by bringing out that cute li'l Batfink character, because you'd probably be right.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



We all know the rules here, and we also know that specific ones including the ones you bolded, have been and will continue to be violated.  Sometimes they're dealt with by the site, sometimes not, but in NO case is the site somehow "responsible" for those offending posts.

For a further analogy --- if somebody starts a (false) rumor via a phone call, we don't blame "Verizon".  Nor should we.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I don’t know what to tell you Godboy, we are both watching the same video and we are seeing different things. The BHIs were obviously the aggressive vulgar ones. The kids were jumping around laughing and chanting, nothing wrong about that but it was provoking. When the Indians marched in most the kids danced and chanted, most probably did so in good fun, some may have appeared to be mocking Indians, who knows. The stare down was provoking I don’t care how you paint it. Go to a bar and do that to a random guy and see how it works out. We all know you’d likely end up in a fight. The kid should have backed down and the drum beater should have backed down, they both own some fault. I didn’t hear what the other kid said to the other Indian but they were obviously jarring at eachother and then the Indian went off the rails which was wrong. I don’t know why I need to spell all this out, we both saw the video, I’m done with your spin if you can’t be honest about a situation that’s your problem.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Then they should stop fact checking or be content publishers


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


They have a terms of services that every user agrees to when they sign up. They can enforce whatever they want


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

boedicca said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Then stop using it.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I don’t think they currently fact check, I think they have terms of service that they enforce and it isn’t based on fact checking but more so vulgarity and security


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Hopped up on mt dew n mouthing off?

Not seen that video yet.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Newspapers don't do much fact checking first or they'd not be in this mess.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I've had posts deleted cause they were not "factual" so I'll disagree here.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


It’s a taladega nights movie quote. It’s what I thought when I saw that one kid run down in front of the group and take his shirt off and do that sumo wrestler dance. You don’t do that shit without a little Mountain Dew in your blood


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



And we're still waiting for any inkling of what "this mess" they're "in" and/or what facts "they" didn't check.

Been going three days unanswered.

If all y'all put together can't come up with an answer to that how do you expect an attorney to do it?


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Facebook Expanding Fact-Checking Project to Combat Fake News


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Really?! On what site?


----------



## Godboy (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


A guy comes up to them, banging a drum, singing terribly and the song itself can barely even be considered a song, why on earth WOULDNT they make fun of him? Because of his skin color? Because hes an indian he gets a free pass?

What ugly things did the kids say? You made the claim,  so be specific.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Anarchy anarchy I don't know, what it is but I love it!


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


On Facebook. I posted a link that cnn was after Manafort jurist names and I didn't see why they needed them.

Facebook said that was not true, or didn't follow community standards, n deleted my post.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


They got their work cut out for them. Sounds like they are trying to stop the spread of fake news stories. If they are monitoring people’s personal posts that would get crazy. I’m glad I don’t uses those sites but for the occasional biz purposes. I think they all rot the brain


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I'll have to assume you and JO and whoever else have been frantically crawling the web looking for any evidence of what y'all thought the "media said" that was libelous, have been unable to find anything for three days, and now, having realized things were not what you thought they were, your response is to double down on what you _know _you can't prove.

Which is, sadly, typical around this joint.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


i simply do not post political posts anymore and i seldom comment on them either.

for the CNN example, i made the post from a news source saying CNN was going after the names of those on the jury, addresses also. given CNN loves to dox people who don't follow their line of thought, what else could they want them for? i ask that and a "friend" posted that i was all wrong and CNN had every right to ask because it's news. i explained i was in the "news" field and i couldn't think of a good reason why CNN would want to know while the trial was going on and to give me an example. he proceeded to just bitch at me and tell me what a "trumper" i was. i told him i am not going to argue about it so drop it. he didn't drop it but kept yelling at me on my page. i said twice GOODBYE (i was leaving the topic was my point of reference) and stopped replying to him at all.

within minutes my post was deleted and i got the "does not conform to community standards" routine where there was nothing factually incorrect about CNN asking (they were) or my asking why they needed them. but simply because i wouldn't reply and argue "back" he "unfriended me", reported me and demanded my post gets deleted. facebook did it w/o question; ergo determining what content is allowed on their platform and what are "facts" to them.

but since 99% of political posts are just people screaming at the other side, i gave up trying to express my views cause within minutes i'd be told how wrong i was. this is my only real example of having my "facts" deleted. but i've had several friends simply quit the platform because they'd post something political / conservative and 90% of the time, facebook deleted it, usually w/o word.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I was speaking to their actions, what we can all see in the video, everything I’ve laid out multiple times. Why are you trying so hard to make excuses for them. If those were my kids I’d be embarrassed at their conduct. I’m glad nobody got aggressive as they were certainly being aggravated so kudos for that but they were not conducting themselves in a respectful way either


----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



And the way they enforce makes them content providers/media companies.

Thanks for playing!


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


makes sense after reading your article. Looks like they are monitoring linked articles that have been debunked. They are trying to limit fake news trying to pass as real news


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Yeah, I don’t really understand why people go political on Facebook unless they are looking for confrontation. That’s like rule number one in social ediquite “don’t talk politics!” It’s a great platform for keeping in touch with friends/family and cataloging events but beyond that we need to cool our jets IMO


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I see your point but I don’t think it rises to that level. If they continue to generate and regulate their content it might cross the line but for now I think it’s up to us to decide what we use and how we use it


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


CNN *did* ask for the jurors names and addresses. of that there is no doubt at all.

so what was "debunked"?

and again - if they are now taking this path, they are not longer just a social media site, but someone who is now trying to determine what is right/true or wrong/lie. not their role.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You said the kids said ugly things. Back up your claim or admit you lied.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


again - i've watched several videos of the kids and i simply don't see them "acting the fool" or anything to be embarrassed about. i see (2) different groups targeting them likely cause of MAGA hats and instant "socially acceptable hate" that needs to stop.

how they react sure - they own. but given they're kids in high school, i simply don't see how we can be embarrassed by their behavior. if there is a specific video / time spot - point it out.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




They do curate content and publish it.  The fact that it is at an enormous scale should not shield them from responsibility and liability.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I don’t know, perhaps it wasn’t that statement maybe there was more in the article you link to??


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I literally just explained what I was talking about. Did you not understand?


----------



## Godboy (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You havent admitted that the kids never said anything "ugly", which you claimed earlier.

Ill admit that you arent being an over the top weirdo right now (unlike many other posters), but you still said something that was completely untrue.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



CNN Sued The Government For Names, Addresses Of Manafort Jurors

you tell me why this is "fake" and facebook needs to remove it from their viewers site.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


If you need to call me a liar then call me a liar I don’t really give a shit. I explained my statement and you either don’t get it or you are intentionally spinning, either way, you’re beating a dead horse


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


then i missed it also. 

1. the kid should have backed down. why? he didn't start anything. the other guy got in his face and started beating a drum. the kid at this point had zero idea what was going on so he just smiled and ran with it.

is this a problem?

2. he owns fault in this. why? what would you do in this situation? as far as i know there isn't a guidebook of what to properly do when someone confronts you in public. we all are going to handle it in our own way and the rest of the world gets the luxury of sitting back and judging something they were never involved in and only have seen minutes of videos to tell them who's right and who's wrong. is that enough?

it would seem that what we have seen so far (at least what i have seen) is nothing more than him holding his own and trying to NOT start anything. if he had "backed down" would the rest have left him alone? doubtful as he wasn't doing anything to them when they approached him, other than wearing a hat they disagreed with.

3. you didn't hear what the other kid said - then how can you sit there and say he was right OR wrong in this instance?

i don't see kids jacked up on mt dew and causing a ruckus (as much as i love the analogy i don't see it fitting here).

what did the kids do that you would be ashamed of if they were your kids?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Reads like a fair article to me. If FB deleted it I’d say they should provide a reason and if it is because of fake news they should provide a link showing the fact check. Either way, I don’t like the deletion


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


i just stopped posting *anything* political at that point for awhile. it's frustrating to be treated as if you did something wrong when you in fact, did nothing wrong. but to be told you're spreading fake news?

that said enough from facebooks policies and actions to me to know they're trying to be the nanny state and tell you what is real and what isn't.

so NOT their job.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


You see the majority of kids either dancing or clapping with the drum in good fun. Some maybe mocking but I’ll gibe them the benefit of the doubt. Then you see this kid puff up and stare the old guy down. The old guy should have ignored the kid and gone around, that’s his bad. The kid should have done what the other kids were doing and backed down. A 5 minute stare down is not respectable actions in my opinion and would instigate a fist fight in most situations . I’m a high school coach so I’m used to groups of excited teenagers but I also teach how to deescalate not antagonize. The Black Hebrews were the instigators saying horrible things, they should have been ignored. The kids responded by chanting and dancing and and laughing in their faces. Screw the black Hebrew guys, I understand the urge to throw it back in their face, but that’s not how we should encourage our children to act in situations like that.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 23, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...




Of course; Democrats love hate crimes based on race, as long as it's committed by brown and black vermin they actually endorse it, as did Obama and Eric Holder, and nearly all other Democrats do. They're racist sociopaths and deviants.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


puff up?

what is an appropriate action when someone comes at you? he was smirking yes but i didn't see "puff up". you stare me down i'm going to stare back.

the kids - they heard a lot of negative stuff being shouted at them so, by reading stories that didn't have a dog in this race, we found out these kids were simply doing school cheers to try and say something positive that they have done in school.

you're seeing something w/o context and putting it in the worst possible light.

why?


----------



## Godboy (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


All i need from you is a simple honest statement. Just say "the kids never said anything ugly to anyone", then you and i are good.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Wow, that’s so enlightening. You don’t honestly think anybody buys that crap, except for a few wingnuts in your echo chamber, do you? What a joke


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


The appropriate action is what most the other kids did, you don’t teach kids to get in peoples face like that. The old dude didn’t come at the kid he was walking through the crowd playing a drum and singing.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


he didn't get into anyones face. someone got into his.

he just didn't back away.

if i missed a video show me but everything i've seen pretty much shows the man approaching the kids. the kids, not knowing what was going on, did either school cheers trying to be positive, or yes, joining in because they were trying to participate in what was going on, not mock.

so while "mock" is possible, it's also possible that's NOT what they were doing. saying so with what we know that they were doing something wrong, to me, is premature and why those kids now are getting death threats by the left.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



lol you racist Democrats are the joke, you're just too stupid to know it; you clowns suck at hiding it, too. We all know it, dumbass, and they isn't a thing you can do to convince anyone otherwise. If your Party wasn't racist, your base would disappear by morning.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Sorry tard, but no sale; there's a video, dumbass.We know who got in who's face, idiot.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



lol the appropriate action was to knock the loon on his ass for approaching a kid he didn't know like that; he could have been a pedophile or looking to knife the kid, who knows what.

Of course if he was a pedo you Dems would be even more upset and crying because homo pedoes are your favorite deviants and most of your base adores them. no kid is save from murder or rape as long as Democrats are allowed to run loose in the streets.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Wow look who’s playing the race card now. How snowflake of you. Grow up, you’re not fooling anybody


----------



## Godboy (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


That sounds like he walked up to the kid.


----------



## Deno (Jan 23, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Classy Dims.
> 
> *SNL Writer Offers Blowj*bs in Exchange for Someone Punching a Covington Catholic Student in the Face*
> 
> ...




I would bet this wouldn't be this libtarded skank's first BJ....


----------



## Deno (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




You commie tards make me want to puke with

the way you lie and twist the truth...

You are all scum......


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 23, 2019)

Deno said:


> [
> You commie tards make me want to puke with
> 
> the way you lie and twist the truth...
> ...





Awwwright.......

KNOCK IT OFF!

You're _*unfairly*_ giving innocent scum a bad name.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Lol I never try to fool anybody don't have to, I'm not a Democrat peddling lies and spin as you are, loser. Your pathetic attempts here pretty much out you as a low life racist hack, defending some other lying racist harassing white kids while you an your ilk snivel like loons trying to make something out of nothing.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Wrong YET AGAIN.  If Marvin Finstervlep posts something to Tweeter, that's Marvin providing the content --- not Tweeter.

Just as your post that I just quoted exists because YOU provided the content.  Or are you going to tell us that USMB created that post and put your name on it?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Racism is a _social _dynamic, not a political party issue, idiot.  Nobody in the world ever needed a political party to be a racist.  It's simply not related.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


if twitter stops you from posting because they dont like your views...

thry still an open platform?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



"Tomahawk chop"?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Yes he did, so what? He was walking through a crowd singing and beating a drum in a non aggressive way. People walk through crowds all the time. We don’t stand face to face and stare eachother down without being an antagonist, I’m sorry but your crazy if you think it was just a kid standing there smiling. The kid and the old man were both acting like douchebags and were a flinch away from a brawl


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



We haven't been discussing "open platforms".  We've been clarifying who the provider is.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


I’m not defending anybody, I’m placing blame. You are the one who scraping up insults and excuses as you lose control of your emotions. Grow up


----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Nope.   You are completely wrong.

Twitter hoovers up data, analyzes it, and monetizes it all to influence the behavior of its users (just as GOOG and FB do).  They censor, ban, and delete.  They perform editorial functions.  As they do all that, they also have the ability to enforce editorial standards - which they actually do that, but only in an incredibly biased way, which makes them media-publishers, not agnostic technology platforms. The Data Hoovering/Data Science/Algorithm/AIs are not necessary for the technology to provide a social media platform.  They are necessary for Surveillance Media-Behavior Manipulation-Editorial Narriative spinning.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



No. They are a content publisher media operation.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


you know how i can agree with you when you say someone is overreacting?

you're overreacting.

you dont know either state of mind personally.
the kid so far from every video ive seen DID NOT initiate this viscious stare down. the native american is on record as saying he put himself into the mix to try and defuse it.
now according to you a teen yoyve never met is acting like a douchebag because first one group comes at him for his hat, then a 2nd.

we've got countless videos and issues from the left acting like a bill that just saw red. yet in this instance the kid started it.

ive asked 3x now, can you point me to the video that is giving you this douchbag impression.?

non events are life and death these days. id rather save the excitement for "real" extremes, not our faux rage we invent to be happy we're angry.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


well if its not an open platform how the fuck is marvin posting on it?

you're funny when you trip over yourself.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I don’t think the kids started it. I think the Black Hebrews started it and along with the media are the biggest offenders with this situation. The Indians did walk into the crowd of kids but they were singing and playing drums. Most kids danced and sang, then there was mister tough guy who wasn’t going to move or blink and the stare down began. The whole thing was childish and blown way out of proportion

I will say though that the more I learn about the Indian guy the more I see him as an instigator. I think they all need to grow up


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

the kid will grow up. seems to be off to a good start by simply smiling while peacefully holding his ground.

and that got him, his family and his school death threats.

let me know again whos out of line here.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



The question is inoperative.

Marvin posting is the premise.  The point is that he --- not the stone tablet upon which he carved --- is the content provider.

This wasn't even your discussion.  Perhaps you should review the material before you jump in.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> the kid will grow up. seems to be off to a good start by simply smiling while peacefully holding his ground.
> 
> and that got him, his family and his school death threats.
> 
> let me know again whos out of line here.



Let us all know how many people you've ever seen, of any age, who stand three inches away from somebody smirking at them.

Go try it yourself.  In a bar.  In a church.  In a Mal-Wart.  Anywhere you like.
How 'bout this, next time you get pulled over by a cop, just put your face two inches away from his and smirk.  Tell him how it's about "respect".


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Mythologies must be fun for the feebleminded.

Let's knock these down in the order they appear:

 "from every video ive seen DID NOT initiate this viscious [sic] stare down"​
 .... we have no indication of who walked into whose "space", if anyone did.  We have ONE, count 'em ONE (1) person staring and smirking.  Not two, ONE.  Inasmuch as there is ONE (1) person engaging in smirk-staring while his target was occupied with chanting and drumming, the "instigator" --- again not the proper term as it implies one person incited others ---- is Smirk-Boi all by hisself.  "Would-be instigator" would be more fitting since the target did not take his bait.  But since Smirk-Boi is the ONE (1) and the ONLY (solo) participant in the smirk-staring contest, feel free to essplain to the class how somebody else "instigates" him into posing like this, without doing so themselves.  Oughta be most entertaining.

And no one has described the smirk-stare as "vicious".  I don't think that's even possible.  That's you trying to poison your own strawman.

Next.

"now according to you a teen yoyve never met is acting like a douchebag because first one group comes at him for his hat, then a 2nd"​
Here again, nobody "came at" anybody for their hat.  Nobody claimed that at all.  Again you're plugging in your own twists and turns.  Why exactly do you find it necessary to fabricate this shit?  Further, you also have never met Smirk-Boi, yet you're plugging in his motives.  How come you get to do that and nobody else does?

Next.

we've got countless videos and issues from the left acting like a bill that just saw red​
That doesn't even make a damn lick of sense.  And again this is not a "left-right" issue because this is not a _political _issue.

Meanwhile we've still got the bystander in the moment describing a "mob mentality".  We've still got the tomahawk chops.  And we've still got absolute zero on the challenge to provide anything at all that would be grounds for "libel".

But hey, show us some more mythology because all that can wait.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> the kid will grow up. seems to be off to a good start by simply smiling while peacefully holding his ground.
> 
> and that got him, his family and his school death threats.
> 
> let me know again whos out of line here.


Obviously anybody making death threats is completely off their rockers. The kids owns his part in the conflict too though. He was showing off playing tough for his friends. It’s what kids do. But he absolutely doesn’t deserve death threats


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > the kid will grow up. seems to be off to a good start by simply smiling while peacefully holding his ground.
> ...


so what should he have done?

you were not there but yet you refuse any possibility he did nothing wrong.

you're digging for something and this isnt like you. 

if there was a real story there NBC wouldnt be makibg shit up.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


thats a whole lot of shit there pogo.

i may read it one day.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jan 23, 2019)

theHawk said:


> The parents should press charges for inciting hatred and child endangerment.


Maybe a child should stay in a child's place. And not get in the face of an Elder beating a drum. Why were they there except to cause trouble. The entire group of little shits was heckling the Elder and others as well.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



You have no clue in the world about logic, do ya.

What you have here is some loser making videos at home in his little Mark Dice box, purportedly reading a news article for those of us too stupid to read it for ourselves.  Except he completely misrepresents it.

I took the liberty of looking up that article he's displaying, and NOWHERE does it claim the student was denied a speech because he was gay.  That's what your little Mark Dice fanboy ASS-SUMED, without evidence, and then went on to knock down his own strawman.  Actually the article quotes the student specifically saying he does NOT know that to be the basis.  Nor is it the story anyway.

That's what that's called --  a  "strawman".  You inject a premise that the other party never claimed and then proceed to knock it down, bow to the audience and say "what a good boy am I".  Except it's a complete fabrication.

You like fabrications, don't you.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 23, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Well I do agree that this is a nothing story. The first post I made about this was that it is an overblown story about nothing of importance. As far as the kid. If that were my kid I’d be very disappointed in how he acted. I would have hoped he would be the bigger person, take the ego out of it and let the drummer pass or just walk away. Deescalate not provoke. With that said if he got suspended or even punished by the school I’d also be pissed. I don’t think it was a serious offense but I also don’t think he was an innocent victim or a stand up guy for staring down an old Indian


----------



## Picaro (Jan 23, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Yeah right, moron. You and your racist Party have *so* much cred. lol


----------



## Picaro (Jan 24, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m not defending anybody, I’m placing blame. You are the one who scraping up insults and excuses as you lose control of your emotions. Grow up



Sure you are, you're wetting yourself over some white kids not being intimated by some retarded gimp playing 'indian', probably panhandling ad hoping they give him money to go away, and sniveling about how they laughed at the fraud. you're the punk who needs to grow up, kid.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 24, 2019)

the header should read 

she is giving blowjobs and herpes 

--LOL


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 24, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m not defending anybody, I’m placing blame. You are the one who scraping up insults and excuses as you lose control of your emotions. Grow up
> ...


I’m wetting myself? Seriously man, something is wrong with you


----------



## leecross (Jan 24, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Classy Dims.
> 
> *SNL Writer Offers Blowj*bs in Exchange for Someone Punching a Covington Catholic Student in the Face*
> 
> ...



Rig a prank video of the kid being hit with a Hollywood punch and show it to the writer and demand she pay up.

Then video tape it and show her to be a liar.

Or secretly video her in the act and show it online. If it can be done legally.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 24, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


the drummer got in his face and was NOT TRYING to pass. just stay in his face.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 24, 2019)

Pogo said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > the kid will grow up. seems to be off to a good start by simply smiling while peacefully holding his ground.
> ...



*Let us all know how many people you've ever seen, of any age, who stand three inches away from somebody smirking at them.*

What's he supposed to do when the Indian twat stands three inches in front of him?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 24, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > The parents should press charges for inciting hatred and child endangerment.
> ...



*And not get in the face of an Elder beating a drum. *

He didn't get in the old fart's face.
The old fart walked up to him.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 24, 2019)

full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work, for the Good not the Bad!


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 24, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Ok Ice, you blame the drummer and applaud the kid. I’ll put responsibility on both of them. Either way, I don’t really give a shit what two attention seekers do in a protest. If it were my friend playing the drum I would have pulled him away and told him to stop being a douchebag. If it were my kid staring him down I would have pulled him away and told him to stop being a douchebag. But that’s me. Frankly it embarrassing that this incident has become such a big issue. We must be really bored in this country


----------



## iceberg (Jan 24, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


ok - now *you* are seeing things in binary terms only. 

i never said the kid was blameless. from my point of view i don't think he is but all i know comes from what we see in a media none of us really trust.

by the hour we found out more about this "vietnam vet" (who never went to vietnam, was spat on by a hippie when he returned, and was a refrigerator tech when not AWOL, but that's a different story).

all i ever asked you was for 2 things.
1) show me where you're seeing him act up and be the one to get in the other mans face.
2) if there was any potential scenario where the kid did nothing wrong, to you

you're now telling me how i feel about it when that was never really my question.

for some reason this one is sounding personal to you. no idea why but it's kinda the first time i've seen you ignore not 1 but 2 questions i've asked several times to better understand your viewpoint.

since this seems to be bugging you, i'll stop asking.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 24, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I thought I had addressed both your questions. The kid acted up by staring the guy down for 5 minutes. Even if the drummer walked up to him the way the kid responded was still an act of aggression or antagonization at the least. So with that said I can’t say the kid did nothing wrong, he played his part. Ive heard many on this board applaud him or call him the victim. I’m simply saying he owns some responsibility.

Now with that said, I’ll restate that the Black Herbrews were by far the worst offenders in this situation and nobody is talking about them. The Indian guy telling the kids to go back to Europe was an asshole and should be called out. The old drummer guy was more of a provocateur than the media paints him to be and it appears he has lied about his past. He also stood there staring down a kid so he owns some fault for that. At first I heard that the Indians were trying to deescalate so I defended the guy but after watching more videos I don’t think that’s the case. And lastly the media is the worst here. They aren’t fairly covering what happened and both sides are spinning it up to help their politics... and worst of all they are making a national controversy out of something that should have gone beyond a local newspaper, if even that. We gotta stop glorifying the loudmouth wingnuts.

I don’t mean to sound personal with you, I enjoy our debates, there have been other dipshits in this thread calling me racist and other ignorant names that agitated me. I usually laugh those guys off which is what I should do now.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 25, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



I don't have a "party", knuckledragger.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 25, 2019)

iceberg said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



One need not be there when the 'story' in question is a simple video.  We can all see what's going on in a video.  If that were not the case --- movies would not exist.

And once again that's not "NBC makibg shit up".  That's your Mark Dice pretender YouTube jackoff offering a refutation of his own ass-sumption which simply *does not exist* on the page he cites.  And I already told you this, yet here you are running the same canard expecting different results.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 25, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



All of those various interactions are true, the Israelite Whatevers were clearly taunting Indians, high school kids and most likely anyone else in the area.  It seems to be what they do.  So that's not news; in that it's nothing unusual.  But again, none of that has anything to do with a teenage kid standing in another person's space smirking him down.  We can blame the Black Israelites for a lot of things but their presence had nothing to do with the Smirk, or with the Smirk-Boi's decision to act out that way.

All of this Grassy Knoll mapping out Xs and Os as to who was where and when, is just a blatant tactic of Red Herring, its objective to draw attention off the teenager's behaviour to somehow get him off the hook for his clearly provocative act.


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 27, 2019)

Probably a felony...

Just like this guys tweet.




 · Jan 20, 2019

Threatening acts of violence against educational institutions in Kentucky is a felony and we don’t take it lightly no matter the circumstances. #KYcrime









a reward to anyone harming #CovingtonCatholic child issued by @WheelerWalkerJr "I know I have fans in Paris Hills, Ky. 

If you know this little shit, punch him in the nuts and send me the video of it and I’ll send you all my albums on vinyl, autographed."


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 28, 2019)

...women are welcome to practice their blowjob skills on me, just for fun!


----------

